

NASA achieves data goals for Mars rover with open source software - denzil_correa
http://opensource.com/life/12/10/NASA-achieves-data-goals-Mars-rover-open-source-software

======
jhibbets
I'd never heard of Nginx or Railo CMS open source tools before. I can add that
to my oss toolkit!

~~~
denzil_correa
I am surprised you have not heard of Nginx. It was released in October 2004, 8
years ago!

